# I need to clear someting up here...



## veedub272 (Jul 16, 2010)

I joined this site really just because I need to clear things up a bit here. In regarss to the post started by Deanna (sorry if I spelled you neame wrong), "The last word on canadian winters" is a little off scew and perhaps biased based on the climate she was coming from.
I have lived in Calgary all my life and it does get typically to -36 before the wind here in the winter BUT it is only for about 2 weeks that it is that cold and it is always a dry winter here. we also have Chinooks here that are different from other Chinook type weather found elsewhere making it -15 today and +15 two or three days from now and they are comon enough. Calgary is one of the sunniest cities in Canada as well so its not really that bad here, you just need to dress for it and you can and we do chat over the fence, walk the dog, work outside for 6 or 7 hours in that weather every year. It does not take 5 years to get used to it, it takes the proper clothing and the ability to not go into a tail spin about it and think you are going to freeze to death because that is also rare. Again most of my opinion would be from the Calgary standpoint but living in the city that does not seem to be effected much by any bad economy that Canad amay have bring many people from all parts of Canada. I have talked to them all and even the East coasters say it is colder in Calgary (and again its not that cold).
I am writing this so people dont the idea that Canada is just like Antartica or something. Really if you live on the Equator I might wonder how you cope with the extreme heat... Here we put on more clothes for te winter but you cant walk around naked everywhere in the hot weather so I think it is a bit better here for that reason (of course that is just my opinion). 
Vancouver is much warmer all year round than the rest of Canada but it rains all winter long, I for one would rather have the sun shining down on my face while I drive with the heat on. You really only have to be out there for just a few minutes to shovel the walk in Calgary. My father was born and partly raised in Halifax, he told me stories of opening the front door to see nothing but snow and having to go out the 2nd story window to go to school (becuase it was normal and the schools would not close for that) but this may have been a long many years ago or just a bit or embelishment. There is alot of snow in Canada in most provinces dont get me wrong but not alot in Calgary. We get maybe 2 or 3 feet (3 or 4 feet if we get a really bad blizzard and we usually get maybe 2 or 3 of those every winter) and then along comes a Chinook and it almost all melts away.
It is all about what you grow up with that you will always compare to where you are now. I went to Japan (Tokyo, Osaka) in March for Cherry Blossom season one year (I usually go in winter because it is warmer there that in Calgary but I degress), it was starting to get a bit into the rainy season (not monsoon yet but like spring rains type of thing) and it still very cold for what the locals were used to so all the trains had the heaters on still and I was sweating like crazy everywhere I went. I was alos just down in Texas and it was mid 30's Celcius every day with someting crazy like 75 to 85 % humidity and I would be all sweaty and sticky just standing outside not running or anything. I was told that is not even hot yet and is would get into the 40's. Again it is all about the way you look at it.
Anyone wanting to come and live in Canada, come on in, its a great Country and yes it does get cold but if you are properly prepared then it is alos quite livable all year round.
P.S. Just give yourself a bit more time to stop the car in winter and dont forget that just becuase it is a 4x4 and it will take off fast in the snow does not mean it will stop fast.
Just my 2 cents.

Anyone elses opinions or comments are more than welcome as everyone sees it their way.
Cheers


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

I agree. I lived in Toronto for 7 years and the winters never bothered me at all. I liked the clear blue skies most of the year. I'd rather have that than rainy Ireland and northern England where I grew up and lived for 24 years before moving to Canada.


----------



## tazster (Apr 17, 2009)

veedub272 said:


> I joined this site really just because I need to clear things up a bit here. In regarss to the post started by Deanna (sorry if I spelled you neame wrong), "The last word on canadian winters" is a little off scew and perhaps biased based on the climate she was coming from.
> I have lived in Calgary all my life and it does get typically to -36 before the wind here in the winter BUT it is only for about 2 weeks that it is that cold and it is always a dry winter here. we also have Chinooks here that are different from other Chinook type weather found elsewhere making it -15 today and +15 two or three days from now and they are comon enough. Calgary is one of the sunniest cities in Canada as well so its not really that bad here, you just need to dress for it and you can and we do chat over the fence, walk the dog, work outside for 6 or 7 hours in that weather every year. It does not take 5 years to get used to it, it takes the proper clothing and the ability to not go into a tail spin about it and think you are going to freeze to death because that is also rare. Again most of my opinion would be from the Calgary standpoint but living in the city that does not seem to be effected much by any bad economy that Canad amay have bring many people from all parts of Canada. I have talked to them all and even the East coasters say it is colder in Calgary (and again its not that cold).
> I am writing this so people dont the idea that Canada is just like Antartica or something. Really if you live on the Equator I might wonder how you cope with the extreme heat... Here we put on more clothes for te winter but you cant walk around naked everywhere in the hot weather so I think it is a bit better here for that reason (of course that is just my opinion).
> Vancouver is much warmer all year round than the rest of Canada but it rains all winter long, I for one would rather have the sun shining down on my face while I drive with the heat on. You really only have to be out there for just a few minutes to shovel the walk in Calgary. My father was born and partly raised in Halifax, he told me stories of opening the front door to see nothing but snow and having to go out the 2nd story window to go to school (becuase it was normal and the schools would not close for that) but this may have been a long many years ago or just a bit or embelishment. There is alot of snow in Canada in most provinces dont get me wrong but not alot in Calgary. We get maybe 2 or 3 feet (3 or 4 feet if we get a really bad blizzard and we usually get maybe 2 or 3 of those every winter) and then along comes a Chinook and it almost all melts away.
> ...


great post, i hate when people complain about things they knew about before moving, you dress for the conditions you have not for the conditions you want. if you dont like the weather move.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

hi we are moving from scotland to edmonton in a few months time i am not looking forward to the cold winters but i would rather it was cold with snow and sun rather thatn all the rain we get over here! and i hvae heard how well equiped you all are for winters over there im sure it wont take long to get used to it


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

Jennianne - grass is greener on the other side


----------



## Speedwing1 (Sep 19, 2010)

Believe me the snow is great and if you have kids they'll love it. Furthermore autumn/fall in Canada is a sight to behold.


----------



## Addicted to NZ (Sep 17, 2010)

Winters aren't so bad.....I guess.

I lived in Saskatchewan for 3yrs...very cold...and winter seemed very long. One winter... it started around the first-second week in Oct at -10C...and thawed out around 3-4th week in April. Not bad only 7 months of sub zero temps. Least in NB it doesn't get into sub zero temps till the 4th wk or Oct or into Nov. And things begin to get above zero....around April...with maybe some nice spring weather in May.

The great thing about Canada is when the sub zero temps are gone....you can get to go outside. But you will not be alone....because you will get to share the warm weather with black flies in spring (in Eastern Canada) and then the mosquito's for the rest of the summer.

After living 41yrs of my life with 6-7 months of just plain cold weather each year...I am tired of it. 

Moving to Canada ... great...you better like living in a box for most of your life - Canadians spend 90% of their time indoors.

I am a summer kinda person...don't get me wrong....I love Canada...it is my home! I just hate the cold


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

This is an interesting post and good to hear one of the other views on this. I've been wondering the same thing myself lately, and whether I would actually be able to withstand the weather in Canada. Having never been to Canada, it is obviously difficult to judge, although I plan to visit my cousin who lives to Montreal to get an idea.

I know everyone moans about the weather here in the UK, but it is fairly mild in comparison all year round... relatively not too cold and not too hot. My cousin came for a visit here last December and he couldn't see what all the fuss was about. We had major road disruption after an inch of snow!!!

I was quizzing him about the weather there, he's lived there for 15 years now and moved from Indian sub-continent so quite a change! He was surprised what people were wearing when going out. I am pretty bad for that too, going out in a relatively thin jacket and often not out with hat/scarf/gloves. He said there was no real problems with the weather, people just learn to deal with it and even after a foot of snow overnight the roads will be ploughed and people dress appropriately. Hat/scarf/gloves are a must, as is a decent jacket and also warm socks and decent footwear!

I also like MarylandNed's view. I would much prefer blue skies and cold weather with the ground covered in snow to the grey misery of the UK. But I prefer extremes, and am an outdoorsy kind of person. The UK, imo, does things a little too half-heartedly, it's kinda hot in the summer and kinda cold in the winter. Go the full hog and do things properly so I can enjoy some decent snowboarding at the weekend or lounge around with a beer in the summer 

I have friends that live in Anchorage, where even in the middle of summer averages mid-teens! I think you are right that people need to adjust to their surroundings and not underestimate nature! We are the visitors here afterall! Obviously it's not for everyone, and if people are not sure then they really shouldn't be fooled into thinking "it'll be alright", pay a visit there in the middle of winter and see if you can handle it. It's not going to be for everyone, but it may be for you! It may save a a lot of heart ache and a lot of money in the longer term!


----------



## Mrblonde3 (Apr 21, 2010)

*C'mon*



Addicted to NZ said:


> Winters aren't so bad.....I guess.
> 
> I lived in Saskatchewan for 3yrs...very cold...and winter seemed very long. One winter... it started around the first-second week in Oct at -10C...and thawed out around 3-4th week in April. Not bad only 7 months of sub zero temps. Least in NB it doesn't get into sub zero temps till the 4th wk or Oct or into Nov. And things begin to get above zero....around April...with maybe some nice spring weather in May.
> 
> ...


90% of our time indoors? I'm from Winnipeg, so I know winter and let me explain. You can ride your bike outside until about the 3rd week of October, no problem. You can start skating outside in mid-late November about the same time you can start cross country skiing and tobogganing. You can start skating on the rivers in early December and go ice fishing. It starts to melt in mid-March. you get mosquitos for a couple weeks in June and if it's wet in July also but not in the middle of the day. I start riding my bike in April and fishing in late May and fish until late October. (6 months for the math impaired) So, yeah there are a couple of weeks a year in late Dec-late February where it's too cold to really do much other than take the dog out for a quick walk. But unless you are a real wimp, Canada likely has one of the best outdoor climates in the world, sorry buddy, you're just wrong. Plus find somewhere else where you can go outside in July and August without frying to death where they ALSO have 275+ sunshine days annually. My daughter owns a bike and a bus pass and has no issues getting around 12 months a year IN WINNIPEG. If you spent most of your time inside when you lived in Saskatchewan, you missed a great opportunity to have a lot of fun and meet some great people.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

Addicted to NZ said:


> Winters aren't so bad.....I guess.
> 
> I lived in Saskatchewan for 3yrs...very cold...and winter seemed very long. One winter... it started around the first-second week in Oct at -10C...and thawed out around 3-4th week in April. Not bad only 7 months of sub zero temps. Least in NB it doesn't get into sub zero temps till the 4th wk or Oct or into Nov. And things begin to get above zero....around April...with maybe some nice spring weather in May.
> 
> ...


Interesting statistic - 90% of our time indoors????? I don't know where you lived or who your neighbours are/were, but that is just not true. Nearly everyone I know spends a lot of time outdoors, winter, spring, summer and fall. Most cities in Canada are outdoor friendly with lots of things to do. Sure, some people don't like to go out, but I think they are by far the minority. Too bad you missed out


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

veedub272 said:


> I joined this site really just because I need to clear things up a bit here. In regarss to the post started by Deanna (sorry if I spelled you neame wrong), "The last word on canadian winters" is a little off scew and perhaps biased based on the climate she was coming from.
> I have lived in Calgary all my life and it does get typically to -36 before the wind here in the winter BUT it is only for about 2 weeks that it is that cold and it is always a dry winter here. we also have Chinooks here that are different from other Chinook type weather found elsewhere making it -15 today and +15 two or three days from now and they are comon enough. Calgary is one of the sunniest cities in Canada as well so its not really that bad here, you just need to dress for it and you can and we do chat over the fence, walk the dog, work outside for 6 or 7 hours in that weather every year. It does not take 5 years to get used to it, it takes the proper clothing and the ability to not go into a tail spin about it and think you are going to freeze to death because that is also rare. Again most of my opinion would be from the Calgary standpoint but living in the city that does not seem to be effected much by any bad economy that Canad amay have bring many people from all parts of Canada. I have talked to them all and even the East coasters say it is colder in Calgary (and again its not that cold).
> I am writing this so people dont the idea that Canada is just like Antartica or something. Really if you live on the Equator I might wonder how you cope with the extreme heat... Here we put on more clothes for te winter but you cant walk around naked everywhere in the hot weather so I think it is a bit better here for that reason (of course that is just my opinion).
> Vancouver is much warmer all year round than the rest of Canada but it rains all winter long, I for one would rather have the sun shining down on my face while I drive with the heat on. You really only have to be out there for just a few minutes to shovel the walk in Calgary. My father was born and partly raised in Halifax, he told me stories of opening the front door to see nothing but snow and having to go out the 2nd story window to go to school (becuase it was normal and the schools would not close for that) but this may have been a long many years ago or just a bit or embelishment. There is alot of snow in Canada in most provinces dont get me wrong but not alot in Calgary. We get maybe 2 or 3 feet (3 or 4 feet if we get a really bad blizzard and we usually get maybe 2 or 3 of those every winter) and then along comes a Chinook and it almost all melts away.
> ...


Having come from the UK we were a bit apprehensive about the winters - looking forward to some snow but not -40!. we ended up moving to Kelowna in the Okanagan and have found the weather to b great - summers are dryaverage 25-30+deg for 3 months - I think weve had about 3 days of rain in the last 5 months here - and winters are relatively mild - -10 average, which is quite bearable - this was similar to last years winter in the UK. What you do get is very clear seasons which is great - rather than just loads of rain! It means you can get out and do so much more, you just need to ensure you dress according to the conditions.

Regards


----------



## Addicted to NZ (Sep 17, 2010)

Mrblonde3 said:


> 90% of our time indoors? I'm from Winnipeg, so I know winter and let me explain. You can ride your bike outside until about the 3rd week of October, no problem. You can start skating outside in mid-late November about the same time you can start cross country skiing and tobogganing. You can start skating on the rivers in early December and go ice fishing. It starts to melt in mid-March. you get mosquitos for a couple weeks in June and if it's wet in July also but not in the middle of the day. I start riding my bike in April and fishing in late May and fish until late October. (6 months for the math impaired) So, yeah there are a couple of weeks a year in late Dec-late February where it's too cold to really do much other than take the dog out for a quick walk. But unless you are a real wimp, Canada likely has one of the best outdoor climates in the world, sorry buddy, you're just wrong. Plus find somewhere else where you can go outside in July and August without frying to death where they ALSO have 275+ sunshine days annually. My daughter owns a bike and a bus pass and has no issues getting around 12 months a year IN WINNIPEG. If you spent most of your time inside when you lived in Saskatchewan, you missed a great opportunity to have a lot of fun and meet some great people.


I meet many fantastic people while living in SK....I married one  Even tried curling for 3yrs, and if I recall they referred to Winnipeg as Winterpeg? I said I can't stand the cold. 

Some approx statistics on Winnipeg sunshine hours 2371hrs. Winnipeg Richardson International Airport (average annual temperature of 2.6°C).

Average summer temperature: +26 degrees C. (78.8 degrees F.)

Average winter temperature: -12 degrees C. (+10.4 degrees F.)

This is off the Visitors guide to Winnipeg :

Yes, it can get really, REALLY cold in December, January or February (leading to Winnipeg’s dubious honour as the coldest city with a population of more than half a million on the planet).

2300hrs of sunshine is indeed very nice....but the problem is that the 6 months for the math impaired (as you stated in your reply) is during the sub-zero months, no?. So half of that for the warmer months without any sub-zero temps (and there are no sub-zero temps/winter storms in April or Oct in Winnipeg or Canada?), is 1150hrs of sunshine during warm months? Which for a person like me that does not enjoy/like the cold and prefers the summer of warm temps for outside activity. But I do deal with the cold by dressing for it 

Now for a city where myself and the OH plan to move to - Dargaville, New Zealand. With 2,000 sunshine hours annually. 
Average summer temperature (°C): 20
Average winter temperature (°C): 16

Dargaville has a subtropical climate with warm summers and very mild winters. A subtropical climate brings an average temperature of 16 to 25°C in summer months and 15 to 17°C in winter. 

With 2000hrs of sunshine and average temps during winter of 16C....I don't think I will have to take VitD anymore.

Winter in Dargaville is much more appealing to me then the Canadian winter  I have lived and enjoyed for 41 yrs of my 42 yrs. The thought of not having to snowblow out the driveway or shovel of the steps, lace up the boots every time I got out, unlace the boots coming into a house, put on the winter coat or wear long johns, put on the gloves/heavy mitts/scarf, and I have the Mountain Equipment winter wear.

The most part I do like winter.... the first snowfall is beautiful, snow during Christmas more beautiful. Snowshoeing, etc.....is awesome. 

But Canadian winters are just too long for my liking. I just can't stand how long it drags out :crazy:, before the snow is gone and the leafs come out.



nola said:


> Interesting statistic - 90% of our time indoors????? I don't know where you lived or who your neighbours are/were, but that is just not true. Nearly everyone I know spends a lot of time outdoors, winter, spring, summer and fall. Most cities in Canada are outdoor friendly with lots of things to do. Sure, some people don't like to go out, but I think they are by far the minority. Too bad you missed out


I live in Canada. On average Canadians probably spend....guessing 5-7% max outside. Possibly more if you do not work or have kids to take care of.

I read the stat of 90%, from Environment Canada and Health Canada. Canada is very outdoor friendly but on average Canadians spend 90% of our time indoors.

90% is an amazing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

Addicted to NZ said:


> I meet many fantastic people while living in SK....I married one  Even tried curling for 3yrs, and if I recall they referred to Winnipeg as Winterpeg? I said I can't stand the cold.
> 
> Some approx statistics on Winnipeg sunshine hours 2371hrs. Winnipeg Richardson International Airport (average annual temperature of 2.6°C).
> 
> ...


It looks like you didn't finish your last sentence?

I don't doubt your statistics, except the one about Canadians spending 90% of their time indoors. It would be interesting to see what demographic they surveyed to get that


----------



## Addicted to NZ (Sep 17, 2010)

nola said:


> It looks like you didn't finish your last sentence?
> 
> I don't doubt your statistics, except the one about Canadians spending 90% of their time indoors. It would be interesting to see what demographic they surveyed to get that


Nola,
I think the 90% is/could be a little misleading because of the way they get it. Because if most people sleep 8hrs a day and 8hrs a day working inside - that is 66% of your day inside for everyone in the world. Then they take into account all the other variables ...like inside car...inside rinks...inside for eating (micro-environments?). However, when we add it all up for Canada it ends up being 90% of time spent inside.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Addicted to NZ said:


> Nola,
> I think the 90% is/could be a little misleading because of the way they get it. Because if most people sleep 8hrs a day and 8hrs a day working inside - that is 66% of your day inside for everyone in the world. Then they take into account all the other variables ...like inside car...inside rinks...inside for eating (micro-environments?). However, when we add it all up for Canada it ends up being 90% of time spent inside.


Which pretty much means that pretty much the entire world spends 90% of their time indoors, and Canada is no different.

I still don't think this is correct, and would expect people in Canada to spend MORE time outdoors, than say someone in the UK. Ok, it's not going to be the same for everyone, but me personally KNOW I would take advantage... sun or snow!


----------



## Addicted to NZ (Sep 17, 2010)

JimJams said:


> Which pretty much means that pretty much the entire world spends 90% of their time indoors, and Canada is no different.
> 
> I still don't think this is correct, and would expect people in Canada to spend MORE time outdoors, than say someone in the UK. Ok, it's not going to be the same for everyone, but me personally KNOW I would take advantage... sun or snow!


According to Reuters in 2009 - Britain the "worst place to live in Europe", so I imagine Canada would look/is pretty good by comparison. What is it that keeps you from being active outside in Britain?

I have only ever visited Britain so I can't say if it is better or worst to live in. Personally I thought it was a pretty amazing country...but I wasn't actually living there.

I am sure you would take advantage of everything in Canada for outdoor activity...but you might find the winter starts to tire you out and long for summer to come.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Yup, always greener on the otherside  I personally think it doesn't matter where you live in the world, but live there long enough and it will tire you out! We always see faults closer to home, and I am sure the same thing would happen if it was somewhere else eventually!

I've actually seen a few of these articles myself, some Canadian cities actually list quite high in these, ranked in the world. Which sounds good to me 

There's nothing that keeps me form being active in the UK, I am fairly active already. What I would like is for a few mountains closer to home, so I can ski/snowboard at the weekends, go hiking and mountain biking, camp, fish etc. Currently I live in London so it is a fairly long drive to get to these places for me. To get to decent mountains we would have to go to the Alps in France, which is a 12 hour drive at best, and works out very expensive.

The bit I don't like about the UK is all the rain! I don't mind the cold, I can wrap up. But difficult to do these activities when it is constantly raining/drizzling.

I plan on going to Canada on a 1 year work/holiday visa. A trial run if you like. If it was all just a pipe dream then I am easily come back, I have no family ties in terms of wife/kids. At worst I would have gained some valuable experience working abroad, seen another part of the world and hopefully met some fantastic people. So no brainer really


----------



## Addicted to NZ (Sep 17, 2010)

JimJams said:


> Yup, always greener on the otherside  I personally think it doesn't matter where you live in the world, but live there long enough and it will tire you out! We always see faults closer to home, and I am sure the same thing would happen if it was somewhere else eventually!
> 
> I've actually seen a few of these articles myself, some Canadian cities actually list quite high in these, ranked in the world. Which sounds good to me
> 
> ...


Indeed the grass is greener and the moon shines brighter...

Hope the working holiday in Canada goes well for you and you get to see/do the things you want. I am sure you will enjoy it...discover some odd things perhaps something you are not crazy about. As well you will most likely discover the things you miss about the UK (that you had no idea you would miss). May you get a true Canadian winter as well! 

Overall I am sure it will indeed be a fantastic yr.


----------



## ElvisOnHoliday (Sep 28, 2010)

Moving to Canada my biggest concern is that the Mexico temps I got used to over 18 months and now possibly Toronto / Montreal might be a big shock to my system. I do love warm to hot summers and decent winters either proper with snow or each season it's own but not mixed up rain snow confused Arizona mountains 1 months of hot hell then 8 months autumn type and rest cold hell dry bone cold or if lucky snow. 7000feet 2270M above sea level.

Currently 78F makes me uncomfortable and can adjust but 26C in New York / London UK is torture and 35C in Mexico starts to border on the same torture depending on the moisture content.

Lived in London UK for some time so used to that. 
I can deal with the climate, less with the bugs and 8 months (at the embassy) to process my paperwork to enter Canada and possibly loose the job = not at all.

How does this temp's listed feel like ?
How is the bugs ?


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

hi folks,will hopefully be in south ontario next summer, my partner isn't very good at coping with the heat, is it unbearable clammy or 'get on with it' hot?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

leavingonajetplane said:


> hi folks,will hopefully be in south ontario next summer, my partner isn't very good at coping with the heat, is it unbearable clammy or 'get on with it' hot?


It can get very hot and sticky. I currently live in Dubai, and when people in Canada complain about the heat I just laugh because it can get in the high 40's Celsius here. But when I went back to Ontario this summer, it was ridiculously hot, in fact they may have had a record hot spell. So yes, for a few weeks it can be quite uncomfortable, but at least everywhere has A/C, including most accommodation.

It's usually quite pleasant at night though, even during the hot period, but you would still need AC on some nights to sleep

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

ElvisOnHoliday said:


> Moving to Canada my biggest concern is that the Mexico temps I got used to over 18 months and now possibly Toronto / Montreal might be a big shock to my system. I do love warm to hot summers and decent winters either proper with snow or each season it's own but not mixed up rain snow confused Arizona mountains 1 months of hot hell then 8 months autumn type and rest cold hell dry bone cold or if lucky snow. 7000feet 2270M above sea level.
> 
> Currently 78F makes me uncomfortable and can adjust but 26C in New York / London UK is torture and 35C in Mexico starts to border on the same torture depending on the moisture content.
> 
> ...



Bugs - mosquitoes can be a nuisance depending on where you live, i.e., near water or lots of grass there will be more. But no more than anywhere else I don't think. Black flies can be a real nuisance in cottage country in late spring/early summer - I can't stand them

Temperatures in Toronto and Montreal can get up to 35 and can be quite humid and sticky. The winters can be a mixture of what you have described - snow and cold, but there are definitely days where it is grey and rainy. Some areas of Toronto get more snow than others, depending on how close you are to the lake. I'm not sure how much snow Montreal gets

IMO, a cold, crisp, sunny day with lots of fresh snow is beautiful! One of the things I miss about Canada

Good luck with your move


----------



## annie89 (Nov 9, 2010)

hello i am new to this forum


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

annie89 said:


> hello i am new to this forum


Hello and welcome!


----------

